# Super Mario 64 Port for PSOne is possible ?



## Moon164 (Aug 13, 2020)

This is something that came to my mind today, as today we have the source code for Super Mario 64 in hand recently people are porting to everything platform, PSP, 3DS, Vita, Wii U, Switch etc... (I still I expect a Dreamcast and PS2 version to be honest.)

But something came to mind, recently we saw Sonic 1 for the Super Nintendo and MegaMan X for the Sega Genesis, imagine if someone had Super Mario 64 for the PS1?

Is this technically possible?


----------



## pinbi7 (Aug 13, 2020)

highly doubt that's gonna happen,i'm not saying it's impossible but ps1 and n64 where very different hardware


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2020)

Judging by what people said about the ports to lower powered handheld devices (though devices that still far exceed the PS1) then possible is a maybe (it certainly had 3d platformers) but the amount of effort that would have to go into doing it would be insane -- lots of the code for it is built around the things the N64 excels at and the PS1 had its own strengths which were rather different to the N64.
I would almost sooner use the source code to generate a design document covering all the abilities (easier to do that with source code than by observation or twiddling RAM in an emulator), figure out how to get the levels loaded (or maybe streamed) into the PS1's RAM and make it from scratch rather than port.

I then doubt very much someone is going to do that for what is essentially a joke.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 13, 2020)

So super mario 64 suddenly became the new doom or tetris that it need to be put on every console?


----------



## zerofalcon (Aug 13, 2020)

Technically possible? maybe. Last time I checked reddit, someone said there is a compiled MSDOS port but practically unplayable. I guess the same situation could happen to a play station port. There is a PSP and presumably a Wii port in the works.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 13, 2020)

I see the biggest obstacle here being the ps1 has 1/2 the memory of the n64.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 13, 2020)

Now this I'd like to see


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2020)

Technically possible IMO.

as long as some 3d render engine is being used, and assets are converted to the PS1 format, and CD Based Loading happens for level chunks, I don't see why this couldn't be done.
We've had plenty of N64 and PS1 games being virtually the same.


----------



## Bl4aze (Aug 13, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> This is something that came to my mind today, as today we have the source code for Super Mario 64 in hand recently people are porting to everything platform, PSP, 3DS, Vita, Wii U, Switch etc... (I still I expect a Dreamcast and PS2 version to be honest.)
> 
> But something came to mind, recently we saw Sonic 1 for the Super Nintendo and MegaMan X for the Sega Genesis, imagine if someone had Super Mario 64 for the PS1?
> 
> Is this technically possible?



i hope this can happen that would be cool af


----------



## AboodXD (Aug 13, 2020)

Port needs at least 1.395 MB RAM, not including the game's code.
I'd say not possible, unless there is a RAM extension mod, then maybe there is a chance.

How close the N64 is to the PS1 does not matter, as the port completely emulates the N64 hardware for the port to actually function on other platforms.


----------



## ItsAshleyFTW (Aug 14, 2020)

What about a Sega Saturn port? Would that be possible?


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 18, 2020)

It should be possible for PS2 since that has more memory and is more powerful


----------



## CMDreamer (Aug 18, 2020)

I think a PS Vita version its more feasible than a PSX one.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Aug 18, 2020)

CMDreamer said:


> I think a PS Vita version its more feasible than a PSX one.


It's probably being worked on


----------



## pinbi7 (Sep 23, 2020)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> It's probably being worked on


Im still waiting on my ti-83 port of mario 64 

In all seriousness i do remember having some success emulating mario64 on the psp


----------



## The Frenchman (Sep 23, 2020)

AboodXD said:


> Port needs at least 1.395 MB RAM, not including the game's code.
> I'd say not possible, unless there is a RAM extension mod, then maybe there is a chance.
> 
> How close the N64 is to the PS1 does not matter, as the port completely emulates the N64 hardware for the port to actually function on other platforms.



does that mean it's not an actual "port" ?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 23, 2020)

BTW there's already PS2 and Dreamcast ports being done. There's videos on Youtube of them.
Heck there's even an MS-DOS port ffs.
PSX is almost inevitable at this point, is just a matter of a bit of optimization and someone adept enough in PSX to make it happen.


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 23, 2020)

The Frenchman said:


> does that mean it's not an actual "port" ?


Kinda is and isn't.
The game logic runs natively, while the audio and graphics are emulated.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Sep 23, 2020)

pinbi7 said:


> Im still waiting on my ti-83 port of mario 64
> 
> In all seriousness i do remember having some success emulating mario64 on the psp


There's a Direct Port of SM64 to the PSP, it has slight audio lag in parts though.


----------



## cvskid (Sep 23, 2020)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> There's a Direct Port of SM64 to the PSP, it has slight audio lag in parts though.


I didn't know it had audio at all. The psp version i found has heavy graphical glitches and no sound.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Sep 23, 2020)

cvskid said:


> I didn't know it had audio at all. The psp version i found has heavy graphical glitches and no sound.


Weird, it looks great on mine. Might be a different version though.


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 23, 2020)

I was wondering, if the biggest challenge to port to PS1 is RAM, maybe Sega Saturn is possible? After all, it has cartridges with 2 and 4 MB of RAM.







If I'm not mistaken the Sonic Z-Extreme homebrew needs one of these to work.

Anyway, just for curiosity, we already have Super Mario 64 port for Dreamcast, PS2 and PSP, so far the PSP and Dreamcast were the weakest consoles to receive the port, but both are not weaker than the Nintendo 64 after all.




The video for the PS2 and Dreamcast version are from an old version, I can confirm that the Dreamcast port is already working way better, they even made a mod to run at 60fps on it.
https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=2422327438072767&extid=PCoHBywUo50cVZj8
https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=324684921939379&extid=nrEvxLQpPMAGaOs6


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 23, 2020)

dsi version, why not
It would probably run like ass but hey its og mario 64


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 23, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> dsi version, why not
> It would probably run like ass but hey its og mario 64


The DSi has 16 MB of RAM, the same as the Dreamcast, I don't think it's impossible, but I think the CPU speed and the DSi's resolution would be quite problematic, but it would be an extremely interesting thing to see a Super Mario 64 DSi Port.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 23, 2020)

note that I said DSI not DS a ds port would be a huge pain in the ass to get at least 15-20fps in. Also the ds has a slower cpu so...


----------



## The Frenchman (Sep 23, 2020)

AboodXD said:


> Kinda is and isn't.
> The game logic runs natively, while the audio and graphics are emulated.



Is that because of how the game is built? I mean like asking the chips directly to render some stuff and play certain sounds rather than using all samples?


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 24, 2020)

The Frenchman said:


> Is that because of how the game is built? I mean like asking the chips directly to render some stuff and play certain sounds rather than using all samples?


You could say that, yeah.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 24, 2020)

why not a gamecube port?


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 24, 2020)

It'd be fun AND it'd be awful. OK fine i'll enter the hype train.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm reviving the post just to say that even the Nintendo DS is running the port of Super Mario 64 now.





https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-mario-64-1996-port-for-dsi.582890/

In total we have Super Mario 64 for 18 different platforms ( https://itrunsmario64.blogspot.com/p/does-it-run-super-mario-64.html ), at this point I really do not doubt that someone will port to older consoles like the Playstation and Sega Saturn or even to more obscure consoles like Zeebo.


----------



## Bl4aze (Feb 24, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> I'm reviving the post just to say that even the Nintendo DS is running the port of Super Mario 64 now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit

i was thinking about this last night and was like "Can the ds run mario 64" thanks for answering that question


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2021)

Bl4aze said:


> holy shit
> 
> i was thinking about this last night and was like "Can the ds run mario 64" thanks for answering that question


I do have to note it is actually the DSi in DSi mode. The DSi having a bit more grunt than the baseline DS.


----------



## koffieleut (Feb 25, 2021)

Still hoping for a wii port  16:9 60 fps


----------



## Moon164 (Mar 4, 2021)

So... not only the Nintendo DS but even the Nintendo 64 got a port.


If Zeebo wins a port before PS1 I will be very angry.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> So... not only the Nintendo DS but even the Nintendo 64 got a port.
> 
> 
> If Zeebo wins a port before PS1 I will be very angry.



Again I should note it was the DSi, not the DS. Two different devices with different specs.

That video is less of a port from what I can see and compiling the original decompilation, and then again with a few mods which people were doing in fairly short order.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 4, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Again I should note it was the DSi, not the DS. Two different devices with different specs.
> 
> That video is less of a port from what I can see and compiling the original decompilation, and then again with a few mods which people were doing in fairly short order.





Bl4aze said:


> holy shit
> 
> i was thinking about this last night and was like "Can the ds run mario 64" thanks for answering that question


The DS already ran Mario 64 back in 2004. https://www.mariowiki.com/Super_Mario_64_DS
Have people really forgotten already?


----------



## Bl4aze (Mar 5, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The DS already ran Mario 64 back in 2004. https://www.mariowiki.com/Super_Mario_64_DS
> Have people really forgotten already?



that was a recreated basically from the ground up version
some people prefer the regular one


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 5, 2021)

I can't believe we've reached a point in the future where it's possible to play an N64 game on an N64.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> I can't believe we've reached a point in the future where it's possible to play an N64 game on an N64.


To be fair the PC has emulated the PC for many years now.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 8, 2021)

Could be possible. It has been ported to MS-DOS, but the developer said "don't expect it to be playable".

Also, how hard is it to get a PS1 controller with joystick instead of D-Pad? I think the PS1 was launched with D-Pad, which will be a bad idea to use in Super Mario 64. Playing with a keyboard is already tedious. Not anightmare, but tedious, especially when attempting to throw Bowser.




AboodXD said:


> Kinda is and isn't.
> The game logic runs natively, while the audio and graphics are emulated.


I beg your pardon? I would have sweared the port was fully native. That should be the only reason it reaches better framerate than Project64 on this Venezuelan laptop over here A.K.A. potato.




hippy dave said:


> I can't believe we've reached a point in the future where it's possible to play an N64 game on an N64.


whaaaaaaat OOOOO this breaks logic
/s


----------



## FM_Wii (Aug 10, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> So... not only the Nintendo DS but even the Nintendo 64 got a port.
> 
> 
> If Zeebo wins a port before PS1 I will be very angry.



At this point, i just NEED a Wii port that it's fairly finished, and i'll be completelly happy with it


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 18, 2021)

FM_Wii said:


> At this point, i just NEED a Wii port that it's fairly finished, and i'll be completelly happy with it


There's a Wii port, but it's really buggy. The developer(s?) can barely finish Bob-omb Battlefield's first star, last time I've heard something from this.
https://github.com/mkst/sm64-port/tree/wii


----------



## FM_Wii (Aug 25, 2021)

JJ1013 said:


> There's a Wii port, but it's really buggy. The developer(s?) can barely finish Bob-omb Battlefield's first star, last time I've heard something from this.
> https://github.com/mkst/sm64-port/tree/wii


That's the thing... i really hope a very functional Wii port, since it has potential for future "N64 to Wii" ports


----------

